# Myler comfort snaffle hooks



## tyramisu (15 May 2008)

I have a Myler comfort snaffle with hooks for my forward- going and sensitive beast with small mouth and we both love it.   I use both top and bottom hooks for cheekpiece and reins however I do not get the desired poll pressure when taking up reins - in fact it is the total opposite as the cheekpieces start to gape and stick out to the side!!!!      
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Due to the action of the bottom hook we still get a nice head lowering action but I'd still like the poll action, too!
I'm sure I've set bit and bridle up correctly ( shortening of cheekpieces improves situation but can only shorten them so much)  but am wondering if anyone else has that problem or maybe a solution???? 

Otherwise fab bit, any ideas?


----------



## ann-jen (15 May 2008)

When you attach the cheek pieces are you threading it through the hole and then over the branch of metal closest to the horses face or are you slipping it down the outside branch and then up through the hole in the middle - its difficult to explain but if you do it one way you get the sticky out bits and not if you do it the other way. Sorry its not easy to explain - is much easier to show how to do it in person.


----------



## Ashgrove (15 May 2008)

Try this





Seeing a picture may make it easier to understand


----------



## susannita (15 May 2008)

No I have set it up in that configuartion and still get the gaping.  I use an elastic curb chain with it using chain link things through the holes at the back - unfortunately lost one of them and can't find anothe to fit!!  So interested to see if we are the minority!! (I do wonder about the bit being marginally too big though (mine is a 5" on a 16hand tb - would not have bought anything smaller) 

plus I personally thing there is too much movement in the mouth with them which increases the gaping!! just my personal view!!


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 May 2008)

I set my old comfort snaffle up the same way and got the same gaping you are talking about. There didnt seem any way to avoid it.  Gave up in the end as there did seem to be too much movement. Glad it wasnt just me!


----------



## the watcher (15 May 2008)

We do get a similar effect, but found the Myler hanging cheek to be the answer, dressage legal and no gappy sides


----------



## tyramisu (16 May 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm so glad I'm not the only numpty!!

ANN-JEN:   I know what you mean and I use the outside of the hooks as instructed by Myler.   May try inside to see if that makes a difference.  Or don't use top hook at all?

AVENGER:  That sounds like an idea using an elastic curb chain - where do you get that from???    


I agree they seem to have a lot of movement but my girly seems to fight that bit the least so we will stick with it.   Will investigate the curb chain/strap possibility though!


----------



## Persephone (17 May 2008)

Have a look on google. I have a funny feeling that the comfort snaffle mouthpiece has been either recalled or withdrawn due to safety worries.

Sorry a bit off topic, but thought you would like to know.


----------



## tyramisu (20 May 2008)

Had a quick look on net but couldn't find anything.  Have you got link, JOJOBAH?   worried now


----------



## suzysparkle (20 May 2008)

It's the neue schule ones that were recalled. The 'comfy contact' ones, they look like mylers.


----------



## tyramisu (21 May 2008)

Ah, yes, they were breaking in the middle section but I think new design has been released.   Thanks!


----------

